# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Orbii, mobile home security robot, Dallas, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Formerly SensorSphere, robotic ball

youtube.com/@orbii9145

vimeo.com/user45125674

facebook.com/MyOrbii

twitter.com/myorbii

Co-founder - Ozair Barlas

Co-founder - Omar Barlas

"Orbii: A Mobile Home Security Robot with HD Video" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Tech Wildcatters SensorSphere

Published on Aug 13, 2015




> As part of TechWildcatters Emerge program Omar Barlas and his team Technology Solutions have developed their idea into an actual product. The have a prototype and are ready to start their KickStarter project.

----------


## Airicist

SensorSphere - Wifi Connected robotic ball to monitor home away from home

Published on Sep 28, 2015




> Wi-Fi Connected robotic ball to monitor your home away from home.

----------


## Airicist

SensorSphere - Monitor home away from home

Published on Oct 27, 2015




> Wi-Fi Connected Robotic Ball with Camera, Microphone, Speaker and array of environmental monitoring sensors to monitor home away from home

----------


## Airicist

SensorSphere Story

Published on Oct 27, 2015




> SensorSphere presentation and making of SensorSphere

----------


## Airicist

SensorSphere Robotic Home Monitoring at CES Unveiled NYC!

Published on Nov 12, 2015




> Live from CES Unveiled NYC 2015! Natalie Fletcher joins us on the BeTerrific CES Unveiled NYC Live Show to show us SensorSphere, a robotic wi-fi connected ball with an HD camera that's used for home monitoring!

----------


## Airicist

See what people are saying about Orbii!!

Published on Jun 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Thank you from Orbii Co-founder

Published on Jun 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Orbii new video

Published on Oct 27, 2016




> World's first mobile home monitoring camera with HD video

----------

